# Translucent white eye "strings"? What are they/how to treat them?



## Brendalee

For quite some time now (at least a year, I'd say), I have this translucent white eye stringy things. They make my eye itchy & uncomfortable until I remove them, which is usually done by sticking my finger in the corner of my eye & "scooping" them out. This might sound weird, but they kind of remind me of the cervical mucus you get when you're ovulating. I have to remove them MANY times a day, from both eyes. My eyes often (like, almost constantly) feel dry & itchy, but I'm not sure if that's just because it's hot & dry in the house right now. If I just leave them alone, they affect my vision (the strings get blinked over my eyeballs) & are irritating. I don't have an excessive amount of "eye boogers"/Sandman sand in the corners of my eyes in the mornings & kind of have this feeling they aren't really related to the sleep boogers anyway.

Even when I don't have actual "strings", my eyes feel itchy & like I have to clean the corners out; this sometimes results in translucent white dry flakes. Icky.

Does anyone know what this *IS*, and/or how to treat it? I'm super tired of having them, and I hate trying to remember to wash my hands before getting them out (& tbh, I often don't bother, since I wash my hands a lot during the day already). Plus, it's kind of gross & I don't think Could it be an allergy? I had a mild allergy to cats as a youngster but it hasn't bothered me (that I've noticed) as an adult, and I've been living with cats for 14 years now. Could it be from yeast? I've had troubles with vaginal YI & athlete's foot (which are just YI on your feet) for...all my life, basically! And I've recently (6 months at least) started having trouble with yeast infections on my skin & it often smells slightly "yeasty" under my fingernails (which is one of the reasons I try to wash my hands before picking my eyes & also wonder if the eye strings are related to yeast).

They drive me crazy, mostly because I don't know what they are or why I have them! Plus, it feels really creepy pulling them out of my eyes all the time - having something run across your eyeball is really unnerving!

TIA


----------



## sbgrace

For me it's allergy related. I don't know if there might be other causes too, though. You could try having an eye doctor prescribe an eye drop for allergies and see if it fixes it. If it does it would, I'd think. let you know for sure what you're dealing with. I've never heard of yeast infection in the eyes but if you suspect that I'd head to the eye doctor I think.


----------



## Brendalee

I suppose I was thinking it might be more a reaction to having yeast problems (systemic overgrowth, maybe? something like that?) than a YI in the eye itself. Like an "allergic" reaction to yeast, if that makes sense?

I'm doing dietary changes right now, I hope that helps.

Why do you say they're allergy related in you? Do they get worse for you when you eat certain things, or is it an environmental allergy? I have hayfever-type allergies too, though I've never bothered to get tested to see which ones in particular; I found consuming local raw honey helps with that.

I would be wicked bummed out to find it has to do with a cat allergy, though that might (maybe...) motivate me to be a better housekeeper.  I just have this gut feeling it's related to food somehow, though. Since I've been cutting back significantly on sugar & processed food, it seems to be somewhat better. It also seems pretty bad today, and I've had a lot of junk food today; I don't know if it would show up that fast (within a few hours) if it were food related.

I need to make an appt with the eye doc anyway, because I need a 'script for eyeglasses. I was just hoping to avoid medicine.  I also don't know if he'll actually explain what the heck they ARE to me, kwim? Do you happen to know what they actually are? Like, protein strings or something? I dunno. *LOL*

Thank you so very much for taking the time to reply to me!


----------



## sbgrace

I think it's allergy related to me because I only get it in the summer and it seems to correspond to heavy pollen days! It comes and goes for me.

I developed allergies as an adult. I really think it was because my vitamin D levels were so low.

All the following is according to an Integrative Medicine doctor I really trust. I agree with him based on my son (whose underlying stuff was metabolic) but it's not my original thoughts nor do I have links to give you:
Yeast overgrowth issues usually mean something else is stressing the body--our bodies should hold yeast in check. When that doesn't happen it's because there is something else underlying that needs addressed. People have a lot of trouble controlling candida issues because, until the underlying issue is identified and addressed, it's a losing battle.

I know you didn't ask that but I'm mentioning because if, indeed, you're dealing with allergies (food or environmental) it may be part of the puzzle in terms of why you find yourself susceptible to yeast overgrowth perhaps. Of course there is a chicken/egg thing there I know! It could be another issue too that is pushing you over the edge toward overgrowth and allergies both perhaps.


----------



## DevaMajka

I've had those since I has eye surgery (to correct vision) over 10 years ago. I've always assumed it was because I touch my eyes, and the strings are my eyes getting the dirt/germs out. Sort of a cycle- I touch them to get the struings out, and (I assume) touching promotes the strings.

It could certainly be caused by something else- I just don't know what!


----------



## kittynurse

Sounds like "dry eye" to me. You should make an appointment with an eye doctor to have it checked out.


----------



## Nishant Sharma

Hello Friends Evn I have this same probm frm many years its a symtom of allergy called springcutter , 1stly my eye etching started whn i was near bout 12

now am 17 this white thin string like comes out frm corner also sometime.... its an allergic symtom not an major problm consld to docter for eye drop


----------



## Wendy Vallejo-Rabaza

*Allergy related*

I have had this problem for almost 3 years and I found out it is an allergy to my employers cats, I knew I was allergic to the cats because of the other symptoms but didn't think this problem was also because of the cats until I spoke to my doctor. I take allergy pills almost every day to lessen the irritation and build up.


----------

